# Fat Cartoon Characters



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if any FFA's liked cartoons, such as The Simpsons, or Family Guy or something with a fat guy on it? The Simpsons make numerous jokes about Homer's fatness, and he seems like a fun-loving fat man...just curious to see what y'alls take on these characters are?


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 19, 2007)

How about familar characters who end up getting fat? 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment AJ2.jpg


View attachment Fat Superman.jpg


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2007)

Fat guys are a staple in many cartoons!

Too bad it's usually the "fat, lazy, stupid, disgusting" type of fat guy, versus the "sexy, brilliant, stylish, witty" fat guy (which I prefer)


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone seen that Simpsons where Homer purposely gained 61 pounds? It aired like, over 10 years ago lol...classic show. Just wanna see thoughts on that if anyone saw it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fatgator said:


> Has anyone seen that Simpsons where Homer purposely gained 61 pounds? It aired like, over 10 years ago lol...classic show. Just wanna see thoughts on that if anyone saw it.



You mean the one where he gained weight so he could work at home? Great episode! But, then again, they're all great episodes to me since I'm a huge Simpson fan. 

Homer - Check core temperature. Yes/ slash / No. .....Yes


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep that is precisely the episode. They are all great to me too, I LOVE The Simpsons...I just joined TV.com and read ALL the Triva, Quotes, Notes and Allusions for each episode lol. 

Him gaining 61 pounds to get on disability, classic.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 21, 2007)

While regular cartoons can be funny when it comes to fat-related stuff, nothing turns me on more than fat-related anime/mangas.

Unfortunately, those are hard to come by.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/urpney


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 25, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/urpney


What's that?


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

RevolOggerp said:


> What's that?



It's a British cartoon from the 80s. After setting up this tribute group, it appears I was not the only one who thought Sergeant Blob was cute.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember The Dreamstone vaguely. I must have watched this at least once or twice when I was a kid  Oh, good ol' cartoons....:batting:


----------



## Molly (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, I love cartoons! And I am almost immediately drawn to the fattest character on the show by default.
A few come to mind:
Simpsons: Homer & Comic Book Guy
Family Guy: I shouldn't have to point that out...
Gargoyles: Broadway (adorable)
X-Men: Blob

the list could go on, no doubt...

You don't see a lot of fat female characters in cartoons though, do you?


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 7, 2008)

About the fat female cartoon characters, one pops up..Chief Wiggum's wife in The Simpsons lol...that is such a bit part but I'm a Simpsons junky lol


----------



## Molly (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yeah... but really, she's not much of a main character. Ahhh, Classic Simpsons has been a true staple in my life. Up until about 5 years ago, I haven't seen many episodes of any season since then.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man, I LOVE The Simpsons...seasons 14-16 weren't as good but you should still watch em! Season 19 has been good so far...you gotta keep up...you and I can chat if you want, just about that, I can keep ya updated lol.


----------



## boompoet (Feb 27, 2008)

It's funny you mention fat cartoon characters. That's why I'm even here. I was on deviantart.com and looking for some fat body references to do a picture of myself for my deviant art ID. I found an artist who's name is FFA and her work was primarily fat cartoon men and tiny women. I asked what FFA stood for and here I am. At any rate, I found the references I was looking for and finished this little guy up last night. He's a self portrait. I was going the change his sign to "FFA's Welcome" or "Seaking FFA".


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 28, 2008)

There is (or there used to be) a British comic called The Beano. In the Minnie the Minx cartoon, there was sometimes a character called Fatty Fudge. Minnie the Minx was obviously meant to be a girl, but I was never sure if Fatty was supposed to be a boy or a man. The idea of the stories was that Minnie was an unpleasant little girl who bullied other people and caused chaos (making Fatty jump off a high diving board in the swimming pool, which he was afraid of, to make a wave to surf on and suchlike). He even appeared in some of his own cartoons, including one based on Sleeping Beauty -- I did manage to find a version of this on the Internet, but now the site's gone down.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 28, 2008)

Got it! Wish I could find a castle with a Handsome Fat Prince in it!

In this he's wearing period costume, but I remember in the normal comics, although he did evolve over time, he generally wore a blazer over a jersey and tie and had various forms of floppy blond or light brown hair.

-SnapDragon. 

View attachment fattyfudge.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (Feb 28, 2008)

Annabelle from EEk the Cat! I know.. it's a girl but still adorable! 

View attachment Eek.jpg


----------



## stefanie (Feb 28, 2008)

My current favorite cartoon fat guy, master chef Auguste Gusteau, from the Oscar-winning _Ratatouille_:




​


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 28, 2008)

stefanie said:


> My current favorite cartoon fat guy, master chef Auguste Gusteau, from the Oscar-winning _Ratatouille_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!!

Chef, French-Accent, cutie-patootie...yes yes yes.
Glad I'm not alone on that one. It was the first time I've been aroused during an animated film...:happy:


----------



## boompoet (Feb 28, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Chef, French-Accent, cutie-patootie...yes yes yes.
> Glad I'm not alone on that one. It was the first time I've been aroused during an animated film...:happy:



OH? :wubu:


Now my head will pop like a balloon. Nice to have met you all.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 28, 2008)

stefanie said:


> My current favorite cartoon fat guy, master chef Auguste Gusteau, from the Oscar-winning _Ratatouille_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ratatouille is one of my favorite recent films as well. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## stefanie (Feb 29, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Chef, French-Accent, cutie-patootie...yes yes yes.
> Glad I'm not alone on that one. It was the first time I've been aroused during an animated film...:happy:



LOL, I couldn't believe that the writers gave him a mistress. That was just too much. And without any winking snark about it, either. We were laughing afterwards how it got a "G" rating.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 29, 2008)

stefanie said:


> LOL, I couldn't believe that the writers gave him a mistress. That was just too much. And without any winking snark about it, either. We were laughing afterwards how it got a "G" rating.



Haha, totally.

But give me a Fat man-whore chef any day!! *growl*

Mer_ci_


----------



## topher38 (Mar 1, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Haha, totally.
> 
> But give me a Fat man-whore chef any day!! *growl*
> 
> Mer_ci_



Well I'm Fat and a Chef... but not a man-whore damn damn damn almost :blink:


----------



## Coop (Mar 1, 2008)

Coop from Megas Xlr.


----------



## boompoet (Mar 1, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Haha, totally.
> 
> But give me a Fat man-whore chef any day!! *growl*
> 
> Mer_ci_



I could learn. :blush:


----------



## topher38 (Mar 3, 2008)

Carl is great I love this guy


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't find a picture from the show (too lazy to pop in the DVD) but what about Silent Bob cartoon form from the short Clerks: The Animated Series?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 4, 2008)

Molly said:


> Gargoyles: Broadway (adorable)


Seconded. (And note that he ended up getting with Goliath's daughter.)

Seconded regarding Coop from Megas, too. (The belly, the shoulders, the big legs..._win_.)

-Qit


----------

